# Recovering the Reformed Confession Available for Pre-Order



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 1, 2008)

It's available for pre-order at P&R.

Advance comment on _Recovering the Reformed Confession: Our Theology, Piety, and Practice_



> At a time when “all that is solid melts in the air” and distinct colors fade to gray, R. Scott Clark reminds us of the loveliness, depth, and richness of Reformed Christianity. Not only a TULIP, but a confession that bears fruit in both faith and practice, the account that you will find in this book may challenge, but its point is not to be missed.



Michael S. Horton, Ph.D.
J. Gresham Machen Professor of Systematic Theology and Apologetics
Westminster Seminary California



> In a day when many follow charming personalities, fundamentalism, heterodoxy, individualism, and postmodernity and attempt to commandeer the Reformed tradition, Dr. Clark ably challenges such efforts. Clark brings a much needed corrective for basing Reformed identity in its understanding of the Scriptures through its historic confessions and creeds and a robust understanding historic Reformed worship. Well-researched, thoughtfully presented, and provocative, this work is a must-read for ministers, elders, and for anyone who claims to be Reformed.



J. V. Fesko, Ph.D.
Pastor, Geneva Orthodox Presbyterian Church
Woodstock, Georgia,
Adjunct Professor of Theology, Reformed Theological Seminary



> In addition to being a first-rate scholar, Dr. Clark is a brave man. He’s not afraid to remind us of the substance and meaning of many aspects of our historic Reformed confessions which we now either take for granted, or which are at odds with a number of our current practices. In Recovering the Reformed Confession, Clark reminds us of what it means when we “confess” that we are “Reformed.” It means focusing upon those things set forth in our confessions (the highest common denominator), instead of neglecting them or even denying them. In addition to gently pointing out where our words don’t match either our praxis or our deeds, Clark offers a number of practical ways we can recover our confession, and thereby recover a distinctly “Reformed faith and practice.”



Kim Riddelbarger, Ph.D.
Pastor, Christ Reformed Church, Anaheim
Adjunct Professor of Systematic Theology, Westminster Seminary California
Co-host, White Horse Inn



> While I am personally encouraged by and enthusiastic about what has been called the “young, reformed awakening,” we still await (and long for) a renaissance of a genuinely confessional reformed theology, piety and practice. Scott Clark’s historical work, diagnosis and critique, and constructive, churchly, confessional recommendations are all worth a rigorous and respectful engagement, and point us in a number of helpful directions. As one who comes from and happily identifies with a branch of the Reformed tradition far from immune to Dr. Clark’s critique, I welcome this volume as a faithful conversation partner, seeking to administer “the wounds of a friend” for the sake of the church and the glory of God in this world.



Ligon Duncan, Ph.D.
Senior Minister, First Presbyterian Church, Jackson, Mississippi, USA
President, Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals
Adjunct Professor, Reformed Theological Seminary

Pages: 384
Binding: Paperback
ISBN: 9781596381100
Publication Date: October 2008


----------



## SRoper (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 1, 2008)

SRoper said:


> Looking forward to it!



Indeed.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 1, 2008)

So is this an historical study or a critique of contemporary reformedom or a little bit of both?


----------



## Vytautas (Aug 1, 2008)

Is this a rehash of the lectures you gave at Westminster in 2006?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 2, 2008)

py3ak said:


> So is this an historical study or a critique of contemporary reformedom or a little bit of both?



The table of contents.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 2, 2008)

py3ak said:


> So is this an historical study or a critique of contemporary reformedom or a little bit of both?



This book has a little of everything. I'm a historian so there's a lot of history but there is biblical exegesis, systematic, and practical theology. It's 345 pages so...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 2, 2008)

Vytautas said:


> Is this a rehash of the lectures you gave at Westminster in 2006?



Hi Richard,

"Re-hash" is such a harsh word, don't you think? 

No, it isn't. The lectures were the outline/draft of the book.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations! I look forward to reading this!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Aug 15, 2008)

Pastor Sloan: A REVIEW OF RECOVERING THE REFORMED CONFESSION


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Sep 26, 2008)

It seems to be already available form P&R Books here. And you can see the table of contents here and a sample chapter here


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Sep 30, 2008)

Now available at WTS Bookstore here


----------

